# is it possible to have RF remote for both TV1 and TV2 on the 722 HDTV DVR?



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

I have been with DirecTV for 11 years. 

Just switched to Dish Network this morning. 

Everything looks great.... except I have one simple question. I know this must seem like a newbie question... well... sorry... but it is....  since I've only had Dish Network for less than 2 hours.

is it possible to have RF remote for both TV1 and TV2 on the 722 HDTV DVR? Right now, the TV1 remote is IR and TV2 remote is RF.
The 722 is placed behind the TV1 seating area, so the IR remote only works if I bend my arm backwards and aim towards the back... 

if the answer is yes, where can I get a TV1 RF remote?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

quietmouse said:


> is it possible to have RF remote for both TV1 and TV2 on the 722 HDTV DVR?


Yes.


> if the answer is yes, where can I get a TV1 RF remote?


DISH Network sells the 6.4 RF remote for $19.99. eBay has some choices too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

harsh said:


> Yes.DISH Network sells the 6.4 RF remote for $19.99. eBay has some choices too.


Thanks!

The Dish installer came back to my house because he left
his signal meter in my backyard. I asked him about the
UHF remote and he pulled out a spare 21.0 UHF remote...
didn't charge me for it, which I thought was pretty nice.
(considering that I saw this remote advertised for $35
online)

Now I got TV1 and TV2 to each have its own UHF remotes!


----------



## chainblu (May 15, 2006)

Good score!
Actually, I'm sure the installer was so happy that his meter was still in your backyard that he would have pretty much given you whatever you wanted.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Excellent customer service on the tech's part.


----------



## mdewitt (Sep 21, 2006)

In case anyone has a hard time finding this...

Login, go to Support and there is an Accessories link on the left. The 6.4 remote worked like a charm for me to control TV1 from a different room with UHF. 

f anyone is wondering why you would do this...

I have 2 HD TVs but only one HD receiver. Now I can hook the second TV up to the component port for TV1 while the having the main TV hooked up to the HDMI for TV1. You have to watch the same thing on both TVs this way (without further connections) but it's fine for what I need.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

mdewitt said:


> In case anyone has a hard time finding this...
> 
> Login, go to Support and there is an Accessories link on the left. The 6.4 remote worked like a charm for me to control TV1 from a different room with UHF.
> 
> ...


*If* you *only* have the *two* TVs hooked up to your receiver, you should be in *Single* mode and TV1=TV2 and the original TV2 remote would have worked fine. *If* you have an additional TV hooked up to the TV2 output and operate in *Dual mode *then you presumably would need to control TV1's tuner with an RF remote as you are now doing.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

SaltiDawg said:


> *If* you *only* have the *two* TVs hooked up to your receiver, you should be in *Single* mode and TV1=TV2 and the original TV2 remote would have worked fine. *If* you have an additional TV hooked up to the TV2 output and operate in *Dual mode *then you presumably would need to control TV1's tuner with an RF remote as you are now doing.


my 722k is in dual mode.

TV2 is connected via coax and I use TV2 RF remote to control it.

TV1's HDMI output is fed to my first HDTV. 
TV1's component HD output is fed to my second HDTV.
(both watch the same stuff)

I control TV1 via two remotes, one RF and one IR.
They both work fine at the same time. I think this
is a very nice feature.... (something that I couldn't
do with DirecTV previously)


----------



## mdewitt (Sep 21, 2006)

SaltiDawg said:


> *If* you *only* have the *two* TVs hooked up to your receiver, you should be in *Single* mode and TV1=TV2 and the original TV2 remote would have worked fine. *If* you have an additional TV hooked up to the TV2 output and operate in *Dual mode *then you presumably would need to control TV1's tuner with an RF remote as you are now doing.


I still have the second TV hooked up via coax as TV2 so that if I want to watch something different than what's playing on TV1 I can.

Thanks for clarifying that for other readers though.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

Okay, I am now interested in this. I have a couple of questions, though. Does the DISH Network 6.4 RF remote control ever come with the 722k or is this always a separate purchase? Also, if this still the best (only) option to control TV 1 via UHF rather than infrared or is there some other after-market remote control that I ought to consider? Finally, can anybody suggest any good sources for DISH Network 6.4 remote controls? Is Ebay a good choice, The DISH Store.net, Solid Signal.net, or somewhere else?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

There aren't any aftermarket RF remotes.

Did you even bother to read the previous posts?


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Jim148 said:


> ... Also, if this still the best (only) option to control TV 1 via UHF rather than infrared or is there some other after-market remote control that I ought to consider? ...


If you have Line Of Sight Issues there is an alternate approach, but it would likely completely change your Home Theater control.

You could consider a Harmony Remote - one that has RF capability. That RF capability means to say the remote can send RF to a Harmony device (RF Wireless Extender) and that device will then transmit an IR signal to control your receiver. You also could set up the Harmony to control your TV, Audio Receiver, Xbox, etc, etc.

This is *not* the same as controlling your E* box directly with RF.


----------

